# what models have rear pto for project seeding machine??



## wildlife (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post so i hope i am in the right place. My father and i farm soybeans and would like to plant cover crops before we harvest the soybeans. My father is envisioning the design of a seeding machine and we were thinking of using a lawn tractor as the power source. It would be nice to have several forward gears and a reverse as well as a rear pto that we could hook up a seed spinner to. rear wheel drive with front steering is also preferred. we have a couple of old allis b10s in the junk he was going to check out but i think we would have to convert/adapt the driveshaft from the mower deck to power a seeder and that seems like more work than fining a lawn tractor with a rear pto shaft. the b10s haven't run in years

i haven't seen many lawn tractors with a rear pto shaft for attachments. what models do you recommend we look for??

if i am asking in the wrong place please direct me. i am still looking around here.
thanks
wildlife


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Wildlife! No lawn tractors that I'm aware of, have a rear PTO. For a rear PTO, you need to step up to a Garden Tractor, and all of them from any manufacturer will have a rear PTO.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you looking for something older (cheaper)?


----------



## wildlife (Aug 11, 2010)

*older and cheaper yes, rust a must*

hi,
yes, something older and cheaper that we can modify to drive above standing soybeans and seed in our cover crops. this is for a project and anything without its share of rust and character will not fit in on our place...small with the ability to separately adjust the speed of the drive wheels and the speed of the pto so we can get the seeding rates just right...

any ideas on a power source? manufacturers and models numbers to search for?
seems like you read my mind with older and cheaper...doesn't even have to run if i can scrounge parts or make them...

thanks
wildlife


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

WF, I would just scour the CL and look for garden tractors that fit within your budget and then start asking questions. You might also insert an ad in the classifieds here at the forum. Lots of members here with hoards of tractors!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Why not use a 12V electric seeder? Such as the Herd brand.

I have one I've used on the back of a 3-pt disk, my 550 Mule & now use it on my JD 420 garden tractor.

Some of the older JD garden tractors (420-430, maybe others) had a pto on the back as an option. The ones for a 420 cost close to $1000 just for the pto (if you can find one! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## wildlife (Aug 11, 2010)

*still looking for rear pto*

tractor beam, i just found the classified area here and posted, thanks for the tip

grnspot110, thanks for the suggestion to check out herd seeders

what kind of seed have you broadcast with your electric herd and how far did it throw it? i figured i would get more power to throw wider with a pto, what is your experience?

thanks


----------

